# Washing a Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R V-Spec II



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi to all,

This is not at all a detail... more a little and fast wash but soon the car will be detailed for left if perfect.

The owner only want to clean it a bit... because last weekend the car was near London, he bought it and take to Spain by road.

As you see it is a Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R V-Spec II that outputs about 600hp.

Many miles after... how it arrive:


















A lot of petrol:


















I start with the fabulous Advan wheels:



























A snow bath for start:




































Details...









Huge discs!  









Washing with 2BM and CG Wash & Wax:









In the rear I need to clay the car... but the time make that I couldn't take out all the petrol:



























Near the exhaust too but the time make that I couldn't take out all the petrol:


















Final pics... but take note that the rear bumper will be detailed in the next weeks, the owner havent got time.





































































































































































































































































In Spain this car is very rare... only 2 R34 in all the country... other generations... maybe 10 in total so is a pleasure to wash this car, and drive in it is of another world...

Thanks for watching!

Saludos


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

:argie: porn that is old school me likes a lot and how many tanks of petrole to spain :lol:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

One of my favourite cars. Adore them. Nice to see one with leather interior rather than cloth. Nice wash


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

What a car.

Nice tidy up :thumb:


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

good work very nice :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh what a car, that is pure porn. Just stunning


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

lovely cars i love them so different


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice car the petrol on the rear is always a problem when you tune these up a bit the way i get rid of it on mine is use megs scratch x as claying never really touch's it


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Cullers said:


> Nice to see one with leather interior rather than cloth. Nice wash


The new owner have said me that is very rare... the previous owner spent many pounds in all the car.



ivor said:


> Nice car the petrol on the rear is always a problem when you tune these up a bit the way i get rid of it on mine is use megs scratch x as claying never really touch's it


Yes, I think in polish it... but I have no time... soon I will have.

What do you recomend to take the petrol out? Any trick?

Thanks.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

My favourite car in the best colour aswell - awesome :thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i used Maguires scratch X and a finishing pad i found the petrol will get up as far as the spoiler and just short of the middle of the car


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

What a awesome looking car!! :thumb:


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

What a beautiful car.:argie: can't wait for the full detail. Muy buen trabajo.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Love R34s! And thats a cracker! Top job!


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

One VERY well sorted car! V-cam as well...Awesome:thumb:

Nice tidy up, looks great .


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

that paint looks awesome, excellent clean up!


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

Fantastic car and fantastic colour! Excellent work on it too! :thumb:


----------



## blueseidboy (Nov 16, 2009)

Lovely.... just needs to replace the wing mirrors imo


----------



## srobrien (Feb 17, 2009)

My god thats lovely :thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

good quick job there. i love these skylines aswell!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for all answers :thumb::thumb: :wave:



snoop69 said:


> My favourite car in the best colour aswell - awesome :thumb:


The colour is very very beautiful.



ivor said:


> i used Maguires scratch X and a finishing pad i found the petrol will get up as far as the spoiler and just short of the middle of the car


I think in polish it... but I have no time... next time I will try.



blueseidboy said:


> Lovely.... just needs to replace the wing mirrors imo


The mirrors are not "M3 copies"... are similar but carbon Mine's green pearl ones, the owner loves them


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Lovely car! Looks familiar. I'm sure i've seen that one before.

Lovely wheels. Nearly bought a set for mine, but the 1740 price tag with tyres was a bit too steep. 

Looks like a serious car. Noticed the HKS V Cam.

Nice job mate :thumb:


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

blueseidboy said:


> Lovely.... just needs to replace the wing mirrors imo


Nothing wrong with them.

Maybe get some Iveco Daily mirrors!


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

Advan wheels and Stoptech BBK, nice !

car looks clean


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for comments!

Yes, has HKS V-Cam 

The wheels and brakes looks gorgeous!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a wicked car! Nice job on the clean up, too!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

lovely car and great job:thumb:


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow i want one


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

F...ing beast of a car! :devil:


----------



## kal (Dec 14, 2009)

love the car, good job!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> That's a wicked car! Nice job on the clean up, too!





spursfan said:


> lovely car and great job:thumb:





farz020589 said:


> Wow i want one





ae82mad said:


> F...ing beast of a car! :devil:





kal said:


> love the car, good job!





ahaydock said:


> Top work :thumb:


Thanks to all!

The car is incredible... you can drive it normally... and fly over the asfalt...


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Sweet ride, and that colour just looks amazing too!


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Great looking car.

Must be a real beast.

I love the look of these, but for me the interior (well, dash) let it down.

Looking forward to the full detail.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a car!!!! :argie:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

My dream car, what a machine!


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

one of my favorite cars


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Chris CPT said:


> Sweet ride, and that colour just looks amazing too!





po-low said:


> Great looking car.
> 
> Must be a real beast.
> 
> ...





MatrixGuy said:


> What a car!!!! :argie:





Doc said:


> My dream car, what a machine!





williamsclio1 said:


> one of my favorite cars


Thanks all for the comments!

Next week maybe the Sky return to me for make a new detail


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome:thumb:


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

bloody beautiful motor that is 

looks real good


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

superb car and great wash be nice to see it properly detailed!


----------



## rolspoles (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesome car and a top job!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

That has got to be one of my favorite car. Looks brilliant. Top job:thumb:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot!

I hope next week to have it again


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Waiting for next week


----------



## SHAKEY FINCH (Dec 15, 2009)

This was my pride and joy, so it's nice to see it here! It took 4 years, 5 different sets of wheels, a HKS 2.8/N1/V-Cam engine and many £££££'s to get the car looking, sounding and going as well as it does!

While on the subject of detailing, the attached link are some pic's from when Paul Dalton detailed it about 2 years ago...looks a bit different now!

http://www.miracledetail.co.uk/archive-gallery-car.html?carID=203#gallery

Cheers,

Mark.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

SHAKEY FINCH said:


> This was my pride and joy, so it's nice to see it here! It took 4 years, 5 different sets of wheels, a HKS 2.8/N1/V-Cam engine and many £££££'s to get the car looking, sounding and going as well as it does!
> 
> While on the subject of detailing, the attached link are some pic's from when Paul Dalton detailed it about 2 years ago...looks a bit different now!
> 
> ...


The paint looks wonderfull, I suposed that it was detailed, and when I saw the 
Sky in the Paul's Portfolio think that it was the same because off the 
brakes looks the same.

Glad to know that it was touched by Paul.

Another part, your ex-car is a beast... Pedro is thinking in a single 
turbo conversion


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

I use a top secret product on the R34 in the exact same colour that i do for my mate
His is running around the same 600+bhp


























And suffers very bad soot/ petrol on the rear bumper

I just spray this stuff on and you just watch it disappear
If you want a sample pm me your address and i'll chuck a bottle in the post for you


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

caddyman said:


> I use a top secret product on the R34 in the exact same colour that i do for my mate
> His is running around the same 600+bhp
> 
> And suffers very bad soot/ petrol on the rear bumper
> ...


Looks perfect in the after pics!

You have a PM, many thanks 

I will wash this car very often.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

One more time... I have it with me at my garage...

And it has more petrol than ever xD xD

Good weekend...


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

..good weekend to have fun in the snow with it...


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

OMG :argie::argie::argie::argie:

one day !! one day :thumb::thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Im going to turn crazy... all this petrol in the back makes me cry...


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

mmmmmmmm i love it those wheels look really nice


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Today account...

5hrs engine detail...
7hrs interior detail... 

Tomorrows planing... exterior :s :S


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh what a lovely car, nice clean up as well.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

One of my all time favourite cars! Great job done on it..


----------



## cabman (Oct 20, 2008)

wot a cool car 
loving the colour


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A great car and great work :thumb:


----------

